# jFileChooser extrem langsam



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo

ich habe einen FileChooser in Verwendung.
Das Problem ist, dass das Instaziieren eine halbe Ewigkeit (30s) dauert.
Das Problem tauch auch nur auf meinem Laptop auf, und das auch erst seit kurzem. Mein Desktop PC öffnet den Dialog in einer guten Sekunde.

hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann??



```
import javax.swing.JFileChooser;


public class HalloWelt {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("chooser wird instanziiert");
		final JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
		System.out.println("chooser ist instanziiert");
		fc.showOpenDialog(null);
	}

}
```


Viele Grüße 
Marz


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (27. Mrz 2008)

Hi,
das Problem trat bei der Version 1.6.0 auf. Mache mal ein Update Deiner JRE. Mit 1.6.3 läuft es sehr schnell.

Ciao,
  Wolfgang


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Antwort.

bei mir läuft z. Z. jdk 1.6.0_05. Ich hoffe du hast die gemeint.

Ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Es ist der Virenscanner. 
Bei mir läuft G Data AntiVirus, und wenn ich den deaktiviere läuft die Sache reibungslos. Vieleicht hat jemand eine Idee warum dass so ist? Ich kann doch nicht immer den Antivirus deaktivieren?.

Grüße 

Marz


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Naja. Also wir ham hier im Geschäft au so nen "tollen" Scanner und wenn der meint er muss ma testen hängt alles... Aber eigentlich sollte das nicht nur den JFileChooser betreffen... Und ich denk dein GData macht auch kein Komplettscan, oder?! Hast du es schon mit einer anderen jdk-version probiert?


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo

ich habe das jdk auf Version 6.0 heruntergenommen. Mit dieser Version läufts auf meinem Desktop PC (auch mit dem Antivirus).

Ohne Erfolg.

Werde mal mit dem Hersteller von dem tollen Tool telefonieren...

Marz

Achso, der Scanner macht auch keinen komplettscan


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Was für en System läuft denn auf dem Lappi???


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

da läuft ein xp prof. drauf

aber vor ein paar Tagen lief's ja noch. irgendwas muss anders sein. Hab nur leider überhaupt keine Ahnung was ich verstellt haben soll

Marz


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Ups. Meinte was der Lappi für ein System hat. Also Hardware.

Aber scheint ja wirklich irrelevant zu sein...

Puuh. Echt ne gute Frage...

Also nur um noch mal alles zusammenzufassen.

Du hast jetzt auf beiden Rechnern die selbe J*R*E-Version. Versuch doch trotzdem mal die 1.6.3 aufm Laptop...

Mach ihn mal nur zum Spaß nicht final... Ich weiß zwar, dass das nichts bringen sollte. Aber ich bin schon an anderen seltsamkeiten gescheitert ;-)

Und sonst hilft wohl nnur noch format c: und alles neu drauf


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo

ich bin einen Schritt weiter:

bei mir werden irgenwelche Dateien mit vierstelligem Dateinamen ohne Endung im Verzeichnis 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"nutzername"\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\hsperfdata_"nutzername" erstellt.

die Prüfung dieser Dateien scheint ewig zu dauern.

vielleicht kann jemand mal schauen, ob das bei euch auch so ist ?

Marz


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Naja. Kannst auch ganz einfach machen. Temp öffnen, STRG + A, UMSCHALT + ENTF
Da es nur Tempfiles sind brauchst die nicht. sind aba meist klein und in großer anzahl... Deshalb macht das durchaus Sinn 

*Edit:* Bei mir sinds grad 7,12 MB....


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

die Dateien sind ja nicht immer da. die werden beim Start des Programms, respective des jFileChooser erstellt und dann wieder gelöscht.

naja... was soll man machen


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Muss ich dich enttäuschen da passiert bei mir gar nix...

Kommt das Problem mit genau dem HalloWelt das oben als Bsp. steht oder is da noch etwas mehr drum rum, was evtl so einen temp-volllauf verursachen kann?


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

hi,

das beschriebene Problem tritt genau mit dem drei-Zeiler von oben auf.

Marz


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

OK. Dann bin ich absolut überfragt... Hab echt keine Idee mehr... Kannst ja ma bei Sun anfragen oder so...
Nur nomma zum sichergehen. Das JRE 1.6.3 hast ma drauf gehaun?


----------



## Marz (27. Mrz 2008)

hi

hab von 5_14 bis 6_3 alles ausprobiert.

naja ich lass den Thread mal noch ein bisschen offen. Vielleicht find ich ja noch den Stein der Weissen.


----------



## LorenzB (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, das Problem liegt an Win XP mit eingeschalteter ZIP Unterstützung.

Ist bei SUN schon bekannt, und wird wohl mit Version 6u10 behoben laut SUN. Ist zur Zeit zwar noch im Beta-Stadium aber kannst es ja probieren auf https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6uNea.html.

Kannst auch so mal probieren die ZIP Unterstützung zu deaktivieren in dem du mal die Zeile   
regsvr32 /u %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll   
ausführst.
Danach kannst sie wieder aktivieren mit   
regsvr32 %windir%\system32\zipfldr.dll  

Alles weitere dazu auf  http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do;:YfiG?bug_id=5050516


----------

